# Dark Souls: Prepare to Die



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 13, 2012)

Who here has played dark souls? If you haven't you really should its tons of fun  and its under 30 dollars for xbox and ps3 currently. If you play on a PC a port is coming later this month with new content. This new content will be coming to xbox/ps3 as well in October I think. 

For those of you who have played it what lvl are your classes? 

I have my main class who has beaten NG and is on NG+ currently at lvl 138ish 
Vitality is around 30
endurance is at around 38
attunement is 21-4 I have 6 slots
strength is at 36
dexterity is in the 20s or 30s range
resistance is around 25ish
intelligence is 10
faith is 30 

I use Gargoyle halbred +5 lightning, maxed out pyromancies, great lightning spears, and I'm starting to use katanas not sure which.

My other class is a strict mage with a rapier at lvl 20

vitality is 14
endurance is like 10
attument is 16 with 4 slots
strength is 10
dexterity is 11
resistance is base value not sure what tho
intelligence is 20
faith is 9


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't have the game started up to tell you my exact stats, but I main my first character on chaos weapons/pyromancy and I think I'm around level 75. I use a maxed out chaos partizan, chaos storm, chameleon, and my armor is eastern chest, crimson waistcloth, onion helmet(just because), and paladin gauntlets.

I haven't played much recently, and I haven't even beaten the game yet. Stuck on Four Kings. But I've mainly just been doing online to keep me entertained.

Andy will probably post in here too if he sees the thread, we've been pumped for the DLC.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't have the game started up to tell you my exact stats, but I main my first character on chaos weapons/pyromancy and I think I'm around level 75. I use a maxed out chaos partizan, chaos storm, chameleon, and my armor is eastern chest, crimson waistcloth, onion helmet(just because), and paladin gauntlets.
> 
> I haven't played much recently, and I haven't even beaten the game yet. Stuck on Four Kings. But I've mainly just been doing online to keep me entertained.
> 
> Andy will probably post in here too if he sees the thread, we've been pumped for the DLC.




Tips for 4 kings 
A. Go in as a tank with heavy armor and high poise use iron flesh and whack away with a fast powerful weapon  if your hp is high enough and weapon is powerful enough there will be time to heal in between kings.

Or 

B. with under 25% and just dodge all the sword attacks and when they use magic sprint or backflip away.

You can always use Beatrice to help you as well.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

It's more the fact I haven't played in a few months. I'm sure I'd have beaten him by now but I just haven't bothered with it. Figured I'd wait until the DLC came out. I've got a few other characters I've been fooling around with too, almost at a point where I've got my dragon character into a full dragon.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Tips for 4 kings
> A. Go in as a tank with heavy armor and high poise use iron flesh and whack away with a fast powerful weapon  if your hp is high enough and weapon is powerful enough there will be time to heal in between kings.
> 
> Or
> ...



I wouldn't recommend any of those in all honesty. 
The best way I've dealt with the Kings is put on your best magic resistant gear/shield/rings, they're weak to magic and pyromancies. Lighter the gear the better. Watching out for their grab, AoE and large homing(that sucker stays around for 15 seconds and cannot be dodged).

As for the new content, a whole bunch of things have been released in the past few days. New screens, trailers. 
I'm really looking forward to it, shame console players have to wait until later on in the year.

Also, my current character is a Dex/Faith build. Elite Knight Set, but really it all depends what I'm going to be coming up against.

Edit: I mean come on.. the avatar yo?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 14, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I wouldn't recommend any of those in all honesty.
> The best way I've dealt with the Kings is put on your best magic resistant gear/shield/rings, they're weak to magic and pyromancies. Lighter the gear the better. Watching out for their grab, AoE and large homing(that sucker stays around for 15 seconds and cannot be dodged).
> 
> As for the new content, a whole bunch of things have been released in the past few days. New screens, trailers.
> ...



/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ I honestly just noticed your avatar.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

Yessss. I hope this magic is fueled on humanity, I love my chaos pyromancy and all but I'd love to do some real sinister stuff.

Oh yeah, what covenant did you join Garrett, and what rank are you in?
I joined the Chaos Covenant.. just because. Rank 3. Donated 400+ humanity so far. XD




Spoiler: Screencaps from the new trailer



New Armor.





Hawkeye Gough


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 15, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yessss. I hope this magic is fueled on humanity, I love my chaos pyromancy and all but I'd love to do some real sinister stuff.
> 
> Oh yeah, what covenant did you join Garrett, and what rank are you in?
> I joined the Chaos Covenant.. just because. Rank 3. Donated 400+ humanity so far. XD
> ...



I'm a warrior of sunlight, sun bro (w/e) On my mage class I have 50+ sunlight medals all from helping others but haven't turned them in because I may switch to forest covenant to kill Shiva/ninja and if I do that I lose my rank in the Sunlight Co.

As for my other class I'm also a warrior of sunlight I believe +1 because I got the Great lord sunlight spear (Gwyns sun spear.)

But I have been thinking of switching to gravelord covenant because I like the sword and miracles.

When I get 15 more dragon scales I'm switching over to dragon CO for the full body dragon.

Princess protectors seems really stupid I mean you get some cool miracles but you need really high faith 36 40 and 50 I think....

The only CO I haven't joined/found is the dark wraiths I don't want to kill Sif just yet...
=========================================================================
Have you ever watched Epicnamebros lore videos Gallows? They're really cool!

Thanks for posting the pics, they're really cool!


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2012)

Some _more_ info has come about to do with the new content: 





> While it wasn’t there being demonstrated, another new feature added was the inclusion of PvP matchmaking. Dubbed the Battle of Stoicism, players looking for a break from dungeon crawling will be able to enter a brand new dedicated battle arena and test themselves against other players online. Matche types range from one-on-one, two-against-two, and four-player deathmatchs. Upon entering the arena, players can activate a marker and set up the matchmaking process. The inclusion of a dedicated PvP matchmaking system should be a welcome relief for returning fans who had to perform rather unorthodox methods to have an organized PvP match.


Destructoid Preview article

Now this has me very, very excited. I love the PvP and much like they say, it can be a pain to organise something, otherwise just sitting there trying to invade/get invaded.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, I do watch EpicNameBro's videos. He's fantastic.

and here is a dev demo if you wanna check it out.

http://www.gamesradar.com/dark-souls-prepare-die-edition-developer-walkthrough/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 16, 2012)

Deserves it's own post.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2012)

Even more info coming out now, I'll add a spoiler here.. just incase you don't want things ruined.


Spoiler



Sif makes a return in the new content. 
http://jin115.com/archives/51891575.html

Couple new screens there, but from the size it looks like Sif is just a puppy here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2012)

Have either of you ever played Demon Souls? I'm going get it one of these days myself.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2012)

Have either of you ever played Demon Souls? I'm going get it one of these days myself.

@At video Gallow posted @ 1:09 It looked like that was the Iron Tarkus that you can summon to help you with the Iron Golem boss battle. Maybe he'll become an NPC you can talk to now. As far as I know thats the only encounter you have with him.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't own a PS3 to play Demon Souls. I would love to play it however.

That Tarkus piece was from an old trailer/demo reel, you also see that the Knight puts the sword into it's hilt which was taking out of the game. So as far as the new content goes, I don't see him being in it.
There are so many things that are popping up and it's making me so happy, seems like old/dropped plotpoints are coming back.

Another thing I am loving is that the new content isn't changing how we'll see the world and how certain people/creatures are.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I don't own a PS3 to play Demon Souls. I would love to play it however.
> 
> That Tarkus piece was from an old trailer/demo reel, you also see that the Knight puts the sword into it's hilt which was taking out of the game. So as far as the new content goes, I don't see him being in it.
> There are so many things that are popping up and it's making me so happy, seems like old/dropped plotpoints are coming back.
> ...



Namco and From must've noticed the communities attempts at making a story and timeline for Dark Souls. Do you watch Epicnamebros videos Andy?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2012)

They know what they're up to, sneaky bastards.
And yeah, I watch ENB. I liked his latest one, he was where I got that recent link I posted. Honestly, he's mostly where I get a lot of my information from, lore, tips etc. I've pieced some things together myself, but yeah.. ENB is a cool guy.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you beaten the game, if so what ending did you choose?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Have you beaten the game, if so what ending did you choose?



I've beaten it a few times, testing out characters etc. But the times I have, I light the fire.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I've beaten it a few times, testing out characters etc. But the times I have, I light the fire.



I've only beaten it once and I chose the dark lord ending. Once I beat NG+ ( I was about halfway then I created my mage.) I'm choosing to link the fire.

Speaking of NG+ whats the highest NG you on? Or do you just go to another character when you beat it?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2012)

I made a new character when I beat it. I will go through NG+ and all the more until I get everything I need.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been considering getting Demon's Souls. I don't really ever play my PS3 sadly, I need a new controller due to my current one only having one working analogue stick.(it's the right one.)

Once I can save up to be able to afford things I'll get me a new controller and possibly Demon's Souls.

This thread also got me playing again, once I can beat my current game I'm going to start up a magic build, been wanting to for a while.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 17, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been considering getting Demon's Souls. I don't really ever play my PS3 sadly, I need a new controller due to my current one only having one working analogue stick.(it's the right one.)
> 
> Once I can save up to be able to afford things I'll get me a new controller and possibly Demon's Souls.
> 
> This thread also got me playing again, once I can beat my current game I'm going to start up a magic build, been wanting to for a while.



magic builds are verry fun! I use a rapier for backstabs if an enemy gets to close.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 17, 2012)

My current build was originally intended to be pyromancy/magic, but along the way it ended up turning into strength instead. For RP purposes I've based my first character somewhat similar to Kirk, the Knight of Thorns. Who is rumored.. not sure if it's official or not, like most of the lore.. anyway, he collects humanity and offers it to the Fair Lady. That's pretty much what I spend 99% of my time in the game doing, either farming humanity from Seeth's experiments in Duke's or using the dark hand on people in PVP, then offering it to her. Keeps my entertained at least, even though there really is no point to it gameplay-wise. lol

I also loved using the thrust weapons earlier on in the game, but then I got a spear and fell in love with how it's used in combination with my pyromancy.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2012)

So it released today and I caved. I bought it again on PC.

I can't help myself, Souls is just too good. ;__;


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 24, 2012)

AndyB said:


> So it released today and I caved. I bought it again on PC.
> 
> I can't help myself, Souls is just too good. ;__;



it was worth it I'm sure! Make sure to post your thoughts on the dlc! :-D


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2012)

I watched a stream pretty much all day. I'm really impressed with the massive amount of content, calling it DLC is an understatement. More like an expansion. If I cave I'll end up buying it on PC, but right now I'm trying to stay patient.


----------



## Mr.L (Aug 24, 2012)

For everyone that bought the game for PC, make sure to get the resolution fix since they ported this game pretty terribly and locked it to a bad resolution.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2012)

Ah yeah, I forgot about that.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=488240

There's the patch.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2012)

I've started a new character with the intent of being a Gravelord. Going to be relatively low level, but first I'm going to deck myself out with some nice gear. That said it'll be normal gear, no twinking from me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

SO. Andy and I have made new characters, as he's already mentioned.

So far it's really brought me back into Dark Souls, and I've got to say that I missed so much that I never even realized I had missed.
DLC is a month away, anticipation is hard to endure.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2012)

Current progress on the Gravelord 



Spoiler












Edit: Just something to note, if any of you do see a Gravelord sign.. invade them. You're not losing out by doing this and if anything the Gravelord has it worse as they can be invaded by 3 players at once.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 12, 2012)

I also play DkS, but I play on PC though. I was showin Andy my character the other day. What I use is a Chaos Guardian Tail Whip +5 with a grass crest shield for my main load out. My secondary gear is a Chaos Shotel +5 in my main hand for those pesky turtles, and a Gold Tracer +5 in my offhand for when I need to get really close and do some serious damage. I don't care to use armor because it pretty much just slows me down, so I just use painter pants, painter gloves, and the painter hood.




Spoiler


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

Man after my own heart with those chaos weapons.

I've been playing armorless lately after getting my dragon form, but it really doesn't offer a whole lot other than aesthetics.
If I hadn't been playing a themed character(my dragon sorcerer), I'd have used chaos weapons. 

also, you're a rare case Fretless, I've NEVER seen anyone manage to use a whip weapon effectively. Kudos bro.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je-sZjHpW8I&feature=player_embedded#!

 I'd say my favorite easter egg of all time.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 26, 2012)

I was so happy when I heard about that. I've yet to make it over there, I only just found a shield that'll get me through the acid.


----------

